# Rat with a suspicious belly



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

When I bought her, I just thought she was older thus bigger than the other two females so it was normal for her to be a bit plump. Now though I'm afraid she might be pregnant. That would explain why she is larger than the other two plus her nipples seem "larger" than the other two girls'. Does anybody have pictures of pregnant females' bellies for comparison? I can try to take pictures of my female's belly but my camera isn't that great and I'm not sure if she'll let me try to sorta stretch her out or hold her on her back or something. She may not be pregnant, I might just be paranoid and nervous (I tend to be that way sometimes) but I just want to make sure. I may go to the pet store and ask if its possible I purchased a pregnant rat and what I'm supposed to do about it. I really hope she isn't pregnant as that was not my intention to breed rats, etc.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

littlemissgogo said:


> When I bought her, I just thought she was older thus bigger than the other two females so it was normal for her to be a bit plump. Now though I'm afraid she might be pregnant. That would explain why she is larger than the other two plus her nipples seem "larger" than the other two girls'. Does anybody have pictures of pregnant females' bellies for comparison? I can try to take pictures of my female's belly but my camera isn't that great and I'm not sure if she'll let me try to sorta stretch her out or hold her on her back or something. She may not be pregnant, I might just be paranoid and nervous (I tend to be that way sometimes) but I just want to make sure. I may go to the pet store and ask if its possible I purchased a pregnant rat and what I'm supposed to do about it. I really hope she isn't pregnant as that was not my intention to breed rats, etc.


Welcome to the world of Petstore Surprises. How long have you had this girl in your care? Do you have a digital scale? The best way to determine pregnancy is weighing once a day at the same time each day, and then recording and posting the weights in here for the experienced rescuers, etc to help you determine.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Almost a week. I'm a little suspicious of one of the other females too now that I've looked at her. I don't have a digital scale (not one for grams like I've read about). My boyfriend thinks I have an overactive imagination, but compared to our third girl, these two have more pronounced nipples which is something that only develops during pregnancy, right? I'm not sure if its normal otherwise. Tomorrow we're going back to the pet sore (they gave us the wrong bedding as well) to get new bedding and question them about the rats. Don't be surprised though if I end up updating this thread with pictures of some unexpected surprise lol.


----------



## rattie4135luv (Feb 18, 2009)

To take a picture of them just keep their feet on the table/flat surface and hold her upright gently or dangle a piece of chicken above her head and make her stand to get it. Don't let go of it though! Let her gnaw on it while you snap a picture.  More than likely they are preggers. I just had a little hairless girl have an oops litter of 14 two weeks ago today.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Heres what I got:









I will try that out to get a better shot but the three of them have had a rough day today and I don't wanna stress the poor gals out any more.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Too early to tell 

Pics often cannot help, they can be misleading and confusing, which is why weight is the only way to go 

Wee Lilith on Aug 11









Lying down flat









Aug 13 (doesn't really look preggy in this pic does she?)









How about this one on the same day?

















her babies were born 2 days later at 2 am...8 little boys


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pics! 

I haven't seen any movement inside her like with Mable who was smaller than she is now. Lil Gogo is just so large + has prominent nipples which is why I think she may be pregnant. My boyfriend thinks shes just fat with "pokey" nipples as he puts it. I'm going to keep an eye on her though.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

As an update, Gogo has active movement in her belly like Mable did the night before she gave birth. Based on that, I think they'll be born either tonight or in the morning, like Mable did.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

littlemissgogo said:


> As an update, Gogo has active movement in her belly like Mable did the night before she gave birth. Based on that, I think they'll be born either tonight or in the morning, like Mable did.


Don't worry about doubleposting, there's no rule against it...well there might be if you carried out whole long conversations by yourself but this is different LOLOL

I shall pray for a small litter and a easy birth.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Lol, thats good to know!

Thanks a lot, though I fear my precious fat Gogo will one-up Mable on litter size lol.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Gogo has given birth. I can see a whole pile of pinkies in the nest she made inside her house. Luckily, Sparkles is staying outside of it and not bothering her and her pups. Out of curiosity, should I just choose one of these two threads (this one and moving organs) to update on both litters? Or just update each thread separately?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

littlemissgogo said:


> Gogo has given birth. I can see a whole pile of pinkies in the nest she made inside her house. Luckily, Sparkles is staying outside of it and not bothering her and her pups. Out of curiosity, should I just choose one of these two threads (this one and moving organs) to update on both litters? Or just update each thread separately?


create a new thread on just Gogo's litter, just in case there's issues we can follow along, It would be hard if all the litters were mixed into one. How many more girls potentially pregnant?


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

I don't think Sparkles is pregnant. She was the smallest out of the three girls though it wouldn't surprise me if she surprised us three weeks later or something.

On an added note, Gogo appears to have had 12 pups. One is dead though. The little guy was deformed looking and didn't look like the other pups. When I held him he felt cold and didn't appear to be breathing. I can't say it didn't make me a little sad, lol. I'm oversensitive, haha. Anyways, I left him in there as I figure its best if she takes care of his body, though my boyfriend wants to bury him. He can be even more sensitive and sentimental than me lol.

When I can take pictures of this bunch, I'll make the new thread for her and her pups.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I would remove the dead pup...its better if you do. Your bf will be happy. I name pups that die so they aren't one of the many nameless rats in the world.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Okay, thanks. We did remove him. We'll bury him when it gets dark outside. That makes me feel better as I did name the little guy! I call him Lil Bug.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

Also, if Gogo has trouble nursing all of her pups, would it be wise to move some over to Mable's cage since she only has four?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, if you notice Gogo having issues then Mable can help 

When my girl had 12 she nursed just fine, but as a precaution it's good you have another nursing mother.

I suggest looking for homes NOW for the babies though. Post here, and on Goosemoose another rat site and keep updates of the litters and allow people to adopt them ahead of time that way you wont be stuck with 15 extra rats you can't care for 

That's an unlucky break you got though, 2 pregnant rats in one shot. here is to hoping that for other girl is baby free!
In the future you'll know females from pet stores=bad idea lol


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

So far each one has a milk belly but just in case its good to know Mable can nurse them as well.

Alright. I'll do so tonight probably.

I know, lol. I always seem to get these kind of surprises. Thanks, I hope she isn't either. That'd be mind boggling.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Glad everything went well.


And this is why I got male rats (until I rescued). 

I do have female mice, however, and I went through the daily weighing thing. They were all very young, too, so they were growing at the same time. It would look like preggos, then not, then preggos, then not- totally nerve wracking! None of them had any babies, thank goodness, and are healthy, FAT little buggers now.


----------

